# Airwire dropins for USAT engines



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Has anyone tried the Airwire dropins for the USAT engines? I know we have a lot of folks who use a number of USAT locomotives, and I was just wondering if anyone had installed an Airwire dropin into it. How does it work, how easy is it to install, how do the costs work out etc.??

Ed


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

I have installed drop-ins in a USAT GP9 and a GP38-2. CVP provides detailed, easy to follow instructions for preparing the battery charger and battery for use and for installing the battery, the drop-in and the companion Phoenix P8 sound system, if you decide to install it. The drop-in is designed to work with the P8. I do not know if it will work with other sound systems. If you order a P8, make sure that it comes with the proper cable for a drop-in. The drop-in cable is different from the standard P8 cable because it has plugs on both ends of the cable. In addition to the drop-in of your choice, you need a battery and a battery charger. I bought the items that CVP recommends on its website. 

I am very satisfied with my two drop-ins and have two F3A drop-ins on order. 

Bert


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm currently installing the GP38 Drop-in and having a built-in charging jack and battery connector sure simplifies the install.


----------



## Chrisemtpa (Jan 5, 2011)

I currently use the Airwire f3a drop in unit in my PA unit, and just ordered the the "B" unit slave for my PB unit. The fa unit was easy to install and would have been even easier if I had not converted it to previously work with the aristocraft system. I also use the NCE Gwire controller with airwire board, this way it can be used with an HO layout and kills two birds with one stone. I have also converted to battery power for the engines but still use track power for the lighted passenger cars (USA Trains) and other lighted accessories and cabooses. The only issue I had was programming the Airwire from the NCE controller, but stumbled across the direct mode programming under the service mode programming menu, and the airwire took all the changes I wanted to make.

Chris


----------

